# Dudas sobre mini amplificador valvular para guitarra



## lmoltini (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola!, voy a intentar hacer un pequeño amplificador valvular para guitarra, 

TENGO DOS DUDAS IMPORTANTES:

* Incongruencia de un condensador electrolítico en su valor: dice 25 v, pero supongo será microfaradios.

* Wattaje mínimo de las resistencias, pues no solo tengo miedo de quemarlas sino de quemar el instrumento.

Muchas gracias!!
Adjunto archivo.


----------



## Rorschach (May 10, 2021)

Buenos días, recién veo esta publicación, debieras publicarlo en un lugar acorde, como por ejemplo : Audio: Tecnología valvular

Estas son las respuestas a tus dudas :

El capacitor de bypass es electrolítico de 25 uF, 25 V.
Los resistores son de 1/2 watt, salvo el resistor (330 ohms) de cátodo de la 6V6 que tendría que ser de aproximadamente 5 watts, pero como el circuito es escaso en especificaciones, y al no saberse con exactitud la tensión de +B obtenida a la salida del filtro, y con carga, tampoco se sabe con exactitud la tensión correcta de cátodo, y con ello la caída de tensión para calcular la potencia del resistor, así que por seguridad, aconsejaría que sea de 10 Watts.

El circuito que has publicado utiliza un pentodo muy antiguo (6SJ7), si todavía no has comprado las válvulas, quizás te convenga un circuito más conocido, y probado, y que funciona bien, como por ejemplo el Fender F51:

​
Encontrarás todo lo necesario para construirlo en el sitio de Rob Robinette : How Amps Work

*Estos amplificadores valvulares funcionan con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.
Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2021)

Reubicado


----------



## lmoltini (May 10, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buenos días, recién veo esta publicación, debieras publicarlo en un lugar acorde, como por ejemplo : Audio: Tecnología valvular
> 
> Estas son las respuestas a tus dudas :
> 
> ...




Hola!!
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, consejos, análisis, etc. Lo voy a analizar, lo más probable siga el consejo de trabajar con baja tensión.

Un saludo!!

Se muy poco de electrónica, más que nada lo quiero hacer por aficionado y sin ninguna intención de lucro.

De nuevo gracias!


----------

